# 2555ez usage



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I ahve to use the 2555ez but do I have to do a separate on for

Thanks again

Bernie McKenna me and for my wife.My wife is a dutch national who is employed by a dutch company but she does have a ssn so I would have to add her income to mineI guess.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If your wife has no filing obligation with the IRS, you can file as MFS and just list her as "NRA" - or include her SSN if you prefer.

If you elect to file jointly, then you include all her worldwide income, and use a separate 2255 (EZ or not, as you prefer) to exclude her earned income.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks thats how I have it set know,1 for each.

Thank for the help.

Bernie McKenna


----------

